# CPT help for thrombin injection into aortic aneurysm



## jojo2922 (May 15, 2012)

Can anyone help me figure out the cpt's for this case?  My boss asked me for help and I don't usually code interventional radiology.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

CT ,MISC SCAN,

Technique: Following informed consent, utilizing standard technique 
and CT guidance, 4 mL of fibrin was injected into the enhancing 
portion of the native abdominal aortic aneurysm with resultant 
thrombosis of the nonexcluded portion of the aneurysm.

Interpretation:

Successful injection of nonexcluded AAA. 
Addendum Ends
INJECTION OF FIBRINOUS GLUE INTO NATIVE ANEURYSM SAC, HAVING 
PREVIOUSLY UNDERGONE ENDOVASCULAR REPAIR AND NOW DEMONSTRATING 
FAILURE OF EXCLUSION

TECHNIQUE: Following written and informed consent, utilizing standard 
radiographic technique and CT guidance, abdominal aortic aneurysm was 
entered with a 17-gauge sheath needle and approximately 4 cc of 
fibrin (Tisseel) was injected into the native aneurysm sac. The 
needle was then removed and there was no evidence of hemorrhage.

INTERPRETATION: 

Injection of nonexcluded abdominal aortic aneurysm without 
complication immediate. Would suggest followup CT scan in 3-6 months 
to confirm successful exclusion of the aneurysm sac.

Addendum Begins
FIBRIN INJECTION OF NONEXCLUDED ABDOMINAL AORTIC ANEURYSM FOLLOWING 
PLACEMENT OF AORTIC STENT GRAFT

END OF REPORT


----------



## jmcpolin (May 15, 2012)

I have used unlisted 36299 for this before and you can compare it to 36002.


----------

